# New AW Bug on NOS chassis, in case you were wondering...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, you guys know I love to Dremelize posts, but i don't think i'll be touching these...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I am glad it fits the original chassis...*

so well..

But I just do not like the AW version of the Bug.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Not bad...*

Is there clearance for some trimming in there, or is the gear plate pretty much up against the trunk/hood?? I imagine it has to be pretty tight in there with the slope of the hood and trunk...

uj


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

While the stance looks great, the car still looks like it has a long snout and a short cabin - not as bad as the 57 Chebby. How much does the heavy silver outline on the side windows contribute to that? 

Seen some ceramic Christmas decorations around - a bug with a tree tied to the roof - cast in the same stye. Coincidence????


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It looks like the wheel openings are begging for some aftermarket wheels and tires. There seems to be plenty of room.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

It looks cartoonish & distorted. I like the Faller / Aurora bug better.


Neal:dude:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It looks slightly off to me.










I think the AW looks better than the real one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Side by side..erm... top and bottom comarison.*

OK, lets pick apart the new AW bug.... the easy way...










Looks like a section is missing from the door, but the biggest chunk is missing from behind the doors... I'm thinking these were cut to increase the slope of the back to allow clearance for the top plate. Basically, the proportions fall apart from the leading edge of the door handle...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe this is why the Dash bug is for the LWB chassis - it didn't get all scrunchified.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

there always has to be some minor adjustments to these little cars, that, or make all the chassis adjustable, and I'm sure that will not be any manufacturers choice.

It looks cool, race it and let it go.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

toy cars remember?
Its not barrett jackson lol


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey they copied my idea


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The AW VW is one of their very worst creations.

Looks like WB Presents cartoon crap.

Gonzo


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Buy a DASH. Cheap (price) bodies with cheap (price) NOS tjet frame. Or mold your own. I cast three ovals today and trashed another. The dash VW vans are awsome. Yeah those AW's are missing about 10 inches on a 1:1 scale or close to 3 or 4mm through the center section as first obvious notice. It would take more time to fix one of the AW's than it would to resin cast any other VW bug I have found in this scale. I would bet Claus is laughing also. Not to put words in anyones mouth, but I agree and am a VW fan and have hand rubbed a few Beetles from 1951 to 1973 (1:1) and know how they look also. David










My dad's 58 in 1958 










My first casting


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The AW bug looks squashed to me. SPLAT!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a couple more issues with the AW bug, now that I'm revisiting my comparison shots... The door handles look like vintage refridgerator handles. The roofline is too high, which only intensifies the shortcomings in the wheelbase. It's gotta be hard to get all the proportions right working off one chassis with two wheelbase settings. It's sad, because they did a decent job from the A pillar foward... But from the doors back the whole concept of proportion fell apart. It looks to me like they made the fenders a little too big, and had they shrunk them down a little, the mid-section would have had a little more room. I don't know if that would have been feasible with the toughone's wheels though....


----------

